# handpicked?



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh,Oh,Beware the Book,Fraternally speaking!!!!


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

butcher733 said:


> would you ever let your local "handpick" a crew to send to a signatory prospect when that EC comes into the local and takes work?
> 
> On one hand I can see the need to put out a great crew and impress the EC so as to convince them to sign up. On the other hand I can see that this will make all of the current signatories cry fowl and want call by name/callback rights.
> 
> What do you say?


 Are you saying the EC is a signatory or is the EC a prospective signatory? Did the EC approach the hall about signing a labor agreement?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

butcher733 said:


> would you ever let your local "handpick" a crew to send to a signatory prospect when that EC comes into the local and takes work?
> 
> On one hand I can see the need to put out a great crew and impress the EC so as to convince them to sign up. On the other hand I can see that this will make all of the current signatories cry fowl and want call by name/callback rights.
> 
> What do you say?


The formal answer is no.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Do Locals allow prospective signatory contractors to use Union labor on a trial basis?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes !


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Switched said:


> Do Locals allow prospective signatory contractors to use Union labor on a trial basis?


Yep ! Years ago the company I worked for ( open shop ) had a school addition renovation job . An agreement was made with that areas local to take on 50% union workforce for the job . The other half including foreman , were " shop guys " . I do believe they sent out some of their best guys to make a good impression , because the job went smooth , work got done and the boss made money .


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Okay, let me clarify to make sure we are on the same page.

As an open shop, I can begin discussions with a Local and tell them I would like to do a trial run, before I become a signatory?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

In many cases locals will work with prospective contractors - it only makes sense for everyone involved.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Good to know, I have been in discussions, and that has never come up from either side. Now I'll have to see if they would allow that. I imagine every Local would be different.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Switched said:


> Okay, let me clarify to make sure we are on the same page.
> 
> As an open shop, I can begin discussions with a Local and tell them I would like to do a trial run, before I become a signatory?


I think it depends on the local ? Ultimately they want your company to do well because its another place for members to work . The more contractors who are signatory , the greater the chance they keep the whole local moving . It's worth a shot . A selling point is you only take the manpower when you need it . You get slow and have to lay off , no hard feelings and the local will put them back to work again .


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

what keeps the other signatories from wanting to handpick their crews? If the union is a brotherhood and we are all equal then why pick a select crew?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> what keeps the other signatories from wanting to handpick their crews? If the union is a brotherhood and we are all equal then why pick a select crew?


*If* they are handpicked they do so to find folks willing to spend the time and effort to gently show the differences and work with the contractor. We realize these contractors have always handpicked their people so the concept of taking the next guy on the list is very disconcerting to them.

If you get a hard case like myself you might scare the contractor away.

Think of it like a first date - all flowers and romantic dinners. If it goes well you can ease into the warts and snoring and leaving socks on the floor.

( and in truth, the longer a signatory contractor pulls from the hall, the more likely they build up a core of their own handpicked workers - folks they transfer from job to job and don't lay off ).


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

eejack said:


> *If* they are handpicked they do so to find folks willing to spend the time and effort to gently show the differences and work with the contractor. We realize these contractors have always handpicked their people so the concept of taking the next guy on the list is very disconcerting to them.
> 
> If you get a hard case like myself you might scare the contractor away.
> 
> ...


 
So youre saying that the hall would pick strictly on personality and tact?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been told that I am allowed to interview the guys coming from the hall, as long as that is made apparent with the call going out.

I do a mix of commercial, industrial, agricultural, and residential. My primary concern is getting the right people for resi work. These people are going into home that may be unattended, have children present, and have many things open for the taking.

Up till now, it has been a very long multi-interview process, background, and drug testing. I need reassurance that the same can be applied for the resi projects, or it will have to be a no go. I just can't risk the wrong people.

The rest of the projects are not to much of a concern.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> So youre saying that the hall would pick strictly on personality and tact?


I'm saying that the hall might encourage some folks to pass on a job. For the most part, I would say 95% of the members available for work are good solid workers who understand that the contractors need to be supported and have trust built - it is in everyone's best interest.

Then you have the 5% - like myself - that can get a wild hair up their ass and do something less beneficial, or might be unyielding when it comes to compromise.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When I was a helper maybe 18 months work experience, the company I was working with needed to expand, they contacted the local. This was the first time I even knew there was a local. I was kind of excited as I found out the pay and benefits would be better.

Anyway we took 6-8 guys on they were all nice to me and seemed good JWs, but I was told that a few of the guys were messing with the foreman and would not take orders from an open shop man, were slacking and were causing problems after a month the union help was sent back.

One of the guys told me they had been selected by their number on the bench.


I do not know if the company I was with was serious but they seemed to be as best as I could tell. It seems if there had been all top men that understood they would be taking orders from open shop electricians things might have ended differently.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

butcher733 said:


> If the union is a brotherhood and we are all equal then why pick a select crew?


So the new contractor doesn't see the slugs.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Goldagain said:


> So the new contractor doesn't see the slugs.


 
And if you were an established signatory in the local wouldn't it piss you off? I just feel that this is opening the door for callback rights.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

The Local is run on "The Buddy System"! When there is plenty of work it's great. When there isn't it goes back to "Wink,Wink.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> And if you were an established signatory in the local wouldn't it piss you off? I just feel that this is opening the door for callback rights.


Seriously...when/if it happens it happens once per contractor. Once. Not every project, not all the time, once. Just to make a first impression and it does not even happen all that often.

Established signatories build up shop guys - they don't lay off the folks they like...so they already have a leg up on a new contractor...


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Spunk#7 said:


> The Local is run on "The Buddy System"! When there is plenty of work it's great. When there isn't it goes back to "Wink,Wink.


LOL.

no.

:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> LOL.
> 
> no.
> 
> :thumbsup:


You do not think there may be some locals that operate on the buddy system?

Even if just for their close friends?

I am not saying it happens but there are always stories, these stories may be real or just that "stories" by some disgruntled members.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

brian john said:


> You do not think there may be some locals that operate on the buddy system?
> 
> Even if just for their close friends?
> 
> I am not saying it happens but there are always stories, these stories may be real or just that "stories" by some disgruntled members.


Has it every happened amongst the millions of IBEW members who have come and gone? Is that what you are asking?

It is like the joke...

Hitler is addressing his cabinet and he says: "My plan for the next 6 years is to kill 6 million Jews and one clown". One of his cabinet members is brave enough to ask him "Sir why the clown? "Hitler promptly replies "See, nobody gives a **** about the Jews".

:whistling2:


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

butcher733 said:


> what keeps the other signatories from wanting to handpick their crews? If the union is a brotherhood and we are all equal then why pick a select crew?


 contractors hand pick their crews now . Just because you are up on the books does not mean the job is yours I have seen contractors spin five guys looking for the sixth. I have seen guys with the white horse sit at home on the "second" book for weeks.


----------

